# Utah



## debbie in seattle (May 31, 2015)

We're planning on a road trip to Utah to see all the Canyons, etc and was wondering if anyone's been and any suggestions while we're there.  We're planning on spending one night in Provo, then the next night in Provo and seeing what we can for 2 days and then from Moab traveling to Springdale and spending 2 nights there and touring around.  No plans on hiking, etc. this trip, if the area interests us that much, we'll take another trip in a few years and tour more in-depth.

Thanks!


----------



## Shutterbug (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi Debbie.  I just joined this forum so I realize I'm a little late in replying to this.  If you haven't already been to Utah, let me know.  I've been many times and it's one of my favorite states to visit.  I could recommend many places, depending on what you like.  

Cindy


----------



## jujube (Aug 21, 2015)

In or near to Provo:  Provo has a scenic downtown, Utah Lake State Park is lovely as is Uinta National Forest and Bridal Veil Falls Park.....and there's always Sundance (near the forest).  We didn't go see it, but somewhere around Provo, there's a big mining pit that's supposed to be a marvel.


----------



## imp (Aug 21, 2015)

Utah has always been at the very top of my list of most beautiful States. Possibly the best way to say anything beneficial is to mention the places least inspiring, IMO: Bryce Canyon.

The best? Capitol Reef, beyond a doubt! Then, Zion, a bit out of your way, likely. Arches, magnificent! If you can drive clear through Capitol Reef, eastwards, by all means visit Goblin Valley. Incredible.    imp


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 21, 2015)

We did some camping and fishing in Utah a long time ago, I don't remember exactly where we were, but not around any tourist attractions or Canyons.  Imp mentioned Bryce Canyon, I posted some pics awhile back, beautiful area...https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...anyon-National-Park-in-Utah?p=90393#post90393


----------

